# Proud new owner of what I think is a 1930s Ladie's Firestone Fleetwood - help needed!



## jenshort1979 (May 27, 2013)

Hi all!
I was just given a wonderful old bike that I'm trying to research and restore as closely as possible to the original but I'm having a hard time finding much info.

The story of the bike: It was purchased in upstate NY around WWII by a German Ballerina that imigrated after a very sneaky escape from Russia during the war. She moved here with her son and daughter and taught ballet at a camp in Utica, NY. Her daughter eventually inherited the bike and it found it's way here to Cincinnati, OH. Her widow, who happens to be running for mayor this fall, posted it on Craigslist as free to a good home. I called him about 20mins after he posted it and he said it was all mine. He actually turned down an offer of $100 before he could get the posting down and kept his word to me. I promised to keep the bike and enjoy it, vs selling it, and I intend to do that. It is going to need some work!

So, I think it is a 1937-ish Ladies Firestone Fleetwood (from label clearly says Fleetwood). It appears to be missing a headlamp and maybe a chain guard. I'm unsure of the paint colors, except for the remaining yellow near the handlebars. Anyone that can tell me more about this bike? This is my first endeavor of this kind and I'm really excited to be holding a piece of history! I want to restore it without ruining the integrity of the bike. All suggestions welcome! Thanks!

Jen


----------



## RJWess (May 27, 2013)

Nice bike.. Your pedals are worth $100 dollars alone.


----------



## jenshort1979 (May 27, 2013)

Wow. That is great news! So, what is my next step? I wish I could find an advertisement that showed original paint job and accessories so I at least know what to be looking for in parts. Any suggestions?!


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

This bike was built by the Colson Corp. I'd say it's a '38 or '39. But there is someone on this site who will be able to find some clues to pinpoint the year. If you could post the serial number which is located under the bottom bracket (where the pedal cranks go through the frame), that would also be helpful in identifying the year. You have some very desirable parts on that bike, including the fenders and pedals. To start cleaning, rub very gently with 0000 steel wool and WD40. Use this site to ask a million questions, as you slowly begin disassembling this bike for cleaning. Begin your research with Colson bicycles. Another good resource is Nostalgic.net (located in the menu bar towards the top of this page). Please don't be tempted to sell the parts off this bike as some may ask you to do, as it has survived this long mostly complete. With your permission, I'll ask the moderator to move your post to the "Classic Ballon Tire Bicycle 1933-1965" section of this site, where there will be more traffic.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Please don't be tempted to sell the parts off this bike as some may ask you to do, as it has survived this long mostly complete.




Dude Shut up, I want those aluminum Colson fenders!    Seriously that's a great find, I think most of us would have jumped at the chance to own that bike.


----------



## jenshort1979 (May 27, 2013)

Well, I did make a promise to the old guy that gave it to me that I would not sell. So unless it proves to be more than I can handle, I'm going to hang on to her. It's amazing to me that something this old has survived intact. And since it was owned by a single mom that escaped the war and used this to support her little family, I sort of feel like I owe to her to keep it in one piece. 

The number under the pedal crank is somewhat hard to read and I'm not sure if this is complete but it said:
1st row: 1415FS
2nd row: D8

The paint color appears to be a burgundy - I hadn't flipped it over until I checked for that number. So that's a start! Keep it coming guys....I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

D8 is D=April, 8=1938. Would you like me to ask the moderator to move this discussion to Classic Balloon Tire Bicycle 1933 -1965? There's more traffic there. DO NOT USE STEEL WOOL ON THE FENDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenshort1979 (May 27, 2013)

Yes, please! Thank you!!!


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

Do not use steel wool on the fenders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2013)

I asked, but I don't see him online, so it may take a day or two, but in the meantime, and in case I haven't mentioned it before........DO NOT USE STEEL WOOL ON THE FENDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (May 27, 2013)

Jen, I'm a guy that loves patina on a bike, shiny new paint is not for me. If that bike were mine I would give it a thorough cleaning, grease the bearings, make sure the crank is nice and tight, oil it, gently rub it down with a product called wd40, you'll be surprised to see some of the old paint come back....... and then ride it with pride. Remember, a bicycle is only new once.......and yours has so much history behind it, to me it just would not be the same under a new coat of paint.I'm happy to hear you're keeping it together


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for moving this Patrick!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 1, 2013)

*Colson*

400 or 500 bucks for the fenders. They have gone for more. Colson all the way.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 1, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> 400 or 500 bucks for the fenders. They have gone for more. Colson all the way.




Might have looked like my bike originally:


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 2, 2013)

You'll need to life bigger


----------



## fatbike (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice purchase. Neat 38 Firestone badged Colson made ride. I'm sure it was not a tank model to begin with s babyjesus has shown attachment of is the deluxe imperial version of your bike. The fender set and pedals are a premium find. Aluminum fenders are really cool, I have had and still have a few sets for my Colson projects. Not easy to come by. The paint is cool, I would just clean it up and keep it the way it is. The fender from what I can see do not have a headlight stamping or drilled holes, leave it the way it the way, get a flashlight holder if you want an era appropriate light without any damage to the fender. And I cannot see any typical 37-38 skirt holes on the back fender, if so even better. If you try and mimic the deluxe version that was attached by another member it will be a fortune and most likely you will not locate a few of those parts especially the headlight and rack are extremely tough to find even on this source full site. So anyhow, clean it, and enjoy the bike how it is. Fun bicycle...


----------

